# DC Power for USA Trains GP9



## Crete_Street_Riot (Apr 26, 2021)

I just bought a GP9 from USA Trains and the only transformer I have is the LGB starter pack transformer which only puts out 1 AMP. Will I damage the GP9 motor, lights, and smoke generator if I run it with the LGB starter pack transformer? I haven't tried running it yet, because I am nervous to damage it. I'm assuming it won't even get enough amps to run the motor, lights, and smoke together anyways.

Does anyone have any suggestions for a reliable DC transformer for the USA Trains GP9?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1to3 (Mar 15, 2017)

I am no expert on electronics, but the LGB 1Amp power supply from a starter set likely will not have enough power for your USA loco... especially if you are running smoke too. (Smoke usually adds about 1/2 an Amp by itself.) Since USA locos usually ask for more power than LGB and Piko's, you are likely going to need 2-3 Amps to feel more comfortable running your loco.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

More likely to damage the LGB supply by presenting a continuous overload.

The transformer question is a mess, very few G scale ones are available, you need about 18-24 volts in G scale, depending on the locomotive, and for a single train, 5 amps would be good. 2 amps is very marginal, and without smoke. Most of what you find is HO or just poor quality, for example the smaller MRC units.

Another issue is that USA Trains locos are notorious current hogs.

Since getting a good power system for DC will not be super cheap, you need to buy something that will last you for a while. Will you be buying and running a second loco in the future? Will you be converting to DCC in the future?

Also, there are some great DC supplies but in the hundreds of dollars, so do you have a budget?

Greg


----------



## Dean Palmer (Mar 30, 2021)

I have a few of the USAT locos and they do pull current, and the power supply will crash, not the loco. Depending on what you want to do and your budget, there are easy and reasonable power supplies out there. My backup supply is just a power pack and controller wired together and bought on Amazon. My main is a Bridgewerks 15amp unit. Both ends of the spectrum and both work.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Crete_Street_Riot said:


> I just bought a GP9 from USA Trains and the only transformer I have is the LGB starter pack transformer which only puts out 1 AMP. Will I damage the GP9 motor, lights, and smoke generator if I run it with the LGB starter pack transformer? I haven't tried running it yet, because I am nervous to damage it. I'm assuming it won't even get enough amps to run the motor, lights, and smoke together anyways.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for a reliable DC transformer for the USA Trains GP9?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The Marklin 60195 5 Amps 22 Volts DC Switched Power Supply and LGB 51079 5 Amps Throttle Controller will be work fine with your USAT locomotive. My Website shows them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Waiting on the budget question so you can decide to pay $125 for an LGB supply or $50 for a meanwell...

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

USA Trains sells a 10A throttle, we sold quite a few of them.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

RTP 10 Amp Power Supply w/ Remote


RTP 10 Amp Power Supply w/ Remote



www.reindeerpass.com


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Trainpower 10 is almost $200. Not a bad price for a 10 amp supply and controller.

The MRC Power G is a better unit, but out of stock most places. (I have 2)

Crete Street Riot, what is your budget?

Greg


----------



## Crete_Street_Riot (Apr 26, 2021)

Treeman said:


> RTP 10 Amp Power Supply w/ Remote
> 
> 
> RTP 10 Amp Power Supply w/ Remote
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Crete_Street_Riot (Apr 26, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> The Trainpower 10 is almost $200. Not a bad price for a 10 amp supply and controller.
> 
> The MRC Power G is a better unit, but out of stock most places. (I have 2)
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestions! Right around $400. I just received the new USA Trains F7 as well. So I am thinking of getting something that will supply enough power for multiple engines on the layout. Although, at this rate, I am curious about DCC now, but am extremely out of the loop on DCC and need to read up on it.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Crete, what area of the country are you in. There may be a DCC user near you. I have helped many in my area.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Trainpower will be a good choice, although it has a spotty reliability record, but USAT will stand behind the warranty.

Greg


----------

